# BLM QC comedy.....



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

OK, Before i start, i do some HUD properties through PK and If they didn't pay so well due to desperation because they can't find anyone else I would cut them loose but I'm getting 2008 money for this work 8 years later and for those who have been around a while, pay was great in 08.

The guy who did this was a BLM EMPLOYEE up here QCing properties for BLM. I think he's WORSE than a hack. There was some heavy duty curtain rods that I removed in the living room but the hangers were installed with 16 penny nails so I did not touch them as i knew the wall would be damaged. Also next to the door was a small coat rack anchored to the wall. The anchors where spinning so i left it. He destroyed the drywall when he removed one of the rod holders and ripped the coat hanger from the wall. The cat door still function properly and I had it latched, It only accessed the porch which was enclosed for winter. He decided to screw a piece of plywood over it and when the 3" screws came through to the outside he bent them over leaving all his crap on the ground. The reglazing in the barn that needs to be torn down is laughable at best. The handrail speaks for itself. I never put a handrail on the barn because it was only two steps, (bottom one was on the ground under ice and snow at the time i secured it) and they told me to block off any access to the building because they were afraid it was going to fall over anyways. This company pisses and moans about minor stuff that we supposedly miss and we get call backs on every single property. Another vendor i know in Nebraska had all 92 of their properties QC called back in January. That company and mine have always been in the top 10 vendors on the Fannie contract before Screwguard took them over. This is the work their own QC puts out? I am forwarding these photos to the HUD 5d office as well to show them what their contract holder does for work. My mind was absolutely blown when I pulled up there today.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

More...


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Best part is they sent me FIVE (5) callbacks on this porch always stating it was not boarded per HUD specs and all 5 times i told them it was a porch that was enclosed for the winter by the previous owner. I never went back and uploaded the same pics over and over. While QC was there, Nothing was done to the porch LMFAO! :vs_worry:


----------



## igotscammed (Apr 7, 2015)

nice one, i think i found the ultimate hack handrail a few years ago though


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Got a new callback for a hazard. This is a trip hazard i guess. "large gaps in floor"


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Here's the lowdown from the way i see it. BLM is a small time company that landed a BIG HUD contract. They don't have the cash to pay everyone until the 1st payment comes in from the feds, THUS they create these "callbacks" in order to keep the clock from starting on payment to their vendors until they can get some money rolling in. This is the ONLY thing that makes any sense as after working this HUD contract since 2010 with 5 different FSM's i have NEVER had more than a few callbacks a year.......​


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Why mtmtnmn, that is a very bold and daring thing to say.......:vs_whistle:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

my personal favorites. I had a bid approval from another contractor to install metal handrails at front and back steps. only problem was the approved amount didn`t even cover the cost of supplies to do it. so I sent it back with a bid to do it. came back to the property about a month later and this is what I found. stayed this way for a year until it conveyed. Not sure how it did as I never said it was in conveyances condition, was a safety hazard, if you were to put any weight on it you would fall along with the railing.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

more


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Why mtmtnmn, that is a very bold and daring thing to say.......:vs_whistle:



How much you wanna bet i'm right?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I agree. Floating on the contractor's dime isn't anything new; plenty of middle management types for the nationals have spun off on their own thinking they are going to make their millions in the preservation biz with little more than a savings account and a credit line. Problem is so often they can't float long enough to make it into the black and then the guys at the bottom of the food chain lose out.


----------

